# Jackson Matt Tuck Signature Rhoads?



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all, I was wanting to get your opinions on this model. I absolutely despise Bullet For My Valentine, but Mr. Tuck certainly has a beautiful eye for guitars. I'm seriously considering buying one of these but I wouldn't want to get stuck with a generalization of "oh he's a BFMV fan" while I'm in a Tech Death band. Overall the stats look pretty solid. EMGs, ebony fingerboard, reverse headstock , string thru bridge , and Sperzel locking tuners. Plus a hardshell case, all for $1099

Opinions? Does anyone own one?


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 6, 2009)

*Opinion:* I don't hate it, but I don't like it. The RR shape just looks kinda 'meh' to me. But it's your call man, I must admit that I do like the headstock the most out of the whole guitar.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't really like the inlays or reverse headstock, but I do love RRs.


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 6, 2009)

the inlays certainly are the biggest problem for me, I'd rather have a blank board, but this would the closet I would get to my dream custom guitar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2009)

I absolutely *LOVE* the sparkly silver finish but I think I'm the only one who does


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2009)

Am I the only one bothered by someone having a signature guitar that's another signature guitar? Kind of silly I think.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2009)

eh it's the same as the ballsack les pauls but if you think of it every guitar is somebody's signature model because someone is the original designer

also the rhoads has evolved more into a Jackson guitar shape than Randy's signature model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2009)

Dunno about the RH. Normally, I'd prefer the reverse on most guitars, but for Kellys and Rhodes, a normal headstock is aesthetically better. 

But hey, it's a Rhodes so it's pretty good.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> eh it's the same as the ballsack les pauls but if you think of it every guitar is somebody's signature model because someone is the original designer
> 
> also the rhoads has evolved more into a Jackson guitar shape than Randy's signature model.




Yeah, I figured the whole LP thing would be mentioned, it still bugs me..


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 6, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I absolutely *LOVE* the sparkly silver finish but I think I'm the only one who does



That sparkly finish looks nice in person! but has that J-rock looks to me 

Michael Bohlin from the band Pain is using one ... looks sharp his looks like a custom shop? since it is just white:































U could get the black version!


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm actually looking into the White finish, it's perfect aside from the Inlays, I might get in touch with Nick though and throw some BKPs in it. I just find something missing with EMGs/Duncans


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 6, 2009)

DO IT!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2009)

man that white looks TIGHT plus it's cheaper for some reason  doesn't look like it says USA so might or might not be custom, probably not though, I would never get a custom version of someone else's signature version


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 6, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Am I the only one bothered by someone having a signature guitar that's another signature guitar? Kind of silly I think.



Mustaine did it for years - after all, the "King V" was Robbin "King" Crosby's model.


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 6, 2009)

do it. JB/jazz that son of a bitch!


----------



## Ironbird666 (Nov 6, 2009)

That white model looks sick!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think they look really cool, I'm just not a fan of the way Jacksons play.


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks for all your help and opinions guys. I think I'm pretty sold on this. Next paycheck it's mine and I'll post a review/pictures when I get a chance. Both with the EMGs and hopefully the BKP set I'm aching for. I'll get some recommendations from Nick about the best sounding set up.


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 6, 2009)

dmguitarist99 said:


> thanks for all your help and opinions guys. I think I'm pretty sold on this. Next paycheck it's mine and I'll post a review/pictures when I get a chance. Both with the EMGs and hopefully the BKP set I'm aching for. I'll get some recommendations from Nick about the best sounding set up.



Metal to our ears! 



D-EJ915 said:


> man that white looks TIGHT plus it's cheaper for some reason  doesn't look like it says USA so might or might not be custom, probably not though, I would never get a custom version of someone else's signature version



 my bad u right .. there is the option of Snow White with Black Bevels


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 7, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I absolutely *LOVE* the sparkly silver finish but I think I'm the only one who does



It's not just you man as this is possibly the only Rhoads model I'd buy, I'm a huge fan of sparkle finishes and wish more companies made them.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> It's not just you man as this is possibly the only Rhoads model I'd buy, I'm a huge fan of sparkle finishes and wish more companies made them.



You should check out daisy rock then, almost all of their guitars have sparkle finishes


----------



## dnoel86 (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> You should check out daisy rock then, almost all of their guitars have sparkle finishes



Dude, daisy rocks are the shit. Almost as metal as those hello kitty squiers


----------



## Arsis (Nov 7, 2009)

For some reason this guitar does not appeal to me, and I am a die hard Jackson fan. The inlays definitely ruin it for me.


----------



## Bleak (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the sparkle finish, too. You're not the only one!


----------



## g93 (Nov 8, 2009)

Everytime I see the picture Jackson has on their website, I think "Meh". But pictures of it in me real life make go "om nom nom". I want the white one so damn bad. And (I'm ashamed to admit it) but I'm really starting to like Bullet


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 8, 2009)

g93 said:


> Everytime I see the picture Jackson has on their website, I think "Meh". But pictures of it in me real life make go "om nom nom". I want the white one so damn bad. And (I'm ashamed to admit it) but I'm really starting to like Bullet


Don't be, Bullet are amazing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Don't be, Bullet are amazing.



Can't say I'm much of a fan but they do put on a pretty damn good live show (kicked the shit out of Slayer on same night) 

And that guitar looked badass on stage


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 9, 2009)

i don't like the inlays they're Dean-ish...


----------



## Speedy (Nov 10, 2009)

For 1100$ an Import model? Oh FFS, get a used RR1T. Ok, it has 22 frets, but does it bother you so much? It will be much better guitar than that!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 10, 2009)

Just say everytime you get on stage "Matt Tuck, THIS is how you play this guitar" 

*relentlessly fast and brutal tech death ensues*





dnoel86 said:


> Dude, daisy rocks are the shit. Almost as metal as those hello kitty squiers







Dude, anyone who sports a hello kitty on stage obviously has balls made of metal.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 10, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Can't say I'm much of a fan but they do put on a pretty damn good live show (kicked the shit out of Slayer on same night)
> 
> And that guitar looked badass on stage



all the bands on the main stage kinda sucked.. 

on topic. get the guitar, and if people "you must be a bullet fan! you bought his guitar" you can say "yes i bought his guitar, but i rock it like this: "


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 10, 2009)

Speedy said:


> For 1100$ an Import model? Oh FFS, get a used RR1T. Ok, it has 22 frets, but does it bother you so much? It will be much better guitar than that!




In all honesty I'd love to have an RR1T, I saw a Lightning Sky RR1T a few months ago for 1100 and I kicked my own ass for not having enough cash at the time


but the reverse headstock simply sends me into orgasm mode on this one.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dude, anyone who sports a hello kitty on stage obviously has balls made of metal.



 I would play one in a heartbeat. My goal now is to repaint a 7420 or somethin pink with a huge hello kitty logo.


----------



## Spectral (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually totally fell in love with the look of that guitar.
Has anyone played it? Does anyone own it?
I'm considering buying it as the specs seem nice and I absolutely LOVE the reverse headstock and white finish.

Please if you know stuff about the guitar tell me!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2009)

It still looks much better than Padge's sig too IMO.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It still looks much better than Padge's sig too IMO.


considering his is just the regular model with an inlay that lets everone know you take it in the ass lol


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 12, 2009)

As I said before, I'm pretty much sold on this. I've sold another one of my Schecters to make way for this. I'll try and have a review/sound test in another week or so.


----------

